# Trigano buy Autosleeper



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Trigano Announces Acquisition of Auto-Sleepers Investments Ltd (ASI), Manufacturer and Distributor of Recreational Vehicles in the United Kingdom.* 
Trigano was a minority shareholder in the company.

The company has developed the manufacture of motorhomes marketed under the Auto-Sleepers brand, which is therefore one of the oldest European brands.

ASI has also been active for several years in the distribution of motor homes and caravans, which, under the Marquis brand, has become the leading sales network for recreational vehicles in the United Kingdom.

Auto-Sleepers achieved a turnover of £ 121 million in 2016.

"This acquisition should generate many synergies (purchasing, industrial and commercial)," said the group.

Copyright (c) 2017 CercleFinance.com. All rights reserved.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As you mention elsewhere chasper, Trigano taking over Adria.

Will they not be stretching themselves too thinly, taking on 2 marques at the same time?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

You are asking the wrong person, i am only the messenger.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

They already have Autotrail, Benimar, EuroMobil. Who knows what their plans are , perhaps different brands aimed at different buyers such as budget, luxury. Maybe coachbuilts by one company, van conversions by another, luxury by another?? We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

paulmold said:


> They already have Autotrail, Benimar, EuroMobil.


Plus a few more http://www.trigano-finance.com/en/marques/marques.asp?rubrique=vdl&activite=1


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a huge empire!


----------

